# Freunde gesucht :O xD



## Pzych0k1nq (10. August 2012)

Hallo ich suche ein paar lustige Leute mit dennen man spaßig zocken kann.
Meine Spiel : 
- Arma 2 + Arma 2 Operation Arrowhead + Day Z Mod
- Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3
- Counter Strike Source
- Day of Defeat : Source
- Dirt Showdown
- Homefront
- Warhammer 40,000 Space Marine

Ihr könnt mich gerne adden (milfhunter694) 

Mfg Pzych0k1nq


----------



## ChaoZ (10. August 2012)

Hast du schon vom offiziellen PCGHX-Clan gehört? Dort wird so ziemlich alles gezockt, und die Member sowie die Führung sind allesamt nette Leute mit denen man gut zocken kann.


----------



## Pzych0k1nq (10. August 2012)

Aber ich such ja kein Clan.


----------



## ColorMe (10. August 2012)

> milfhunter694


 Ich hoffe das ist nicht dein Ernst...


----------



## ChaoZ (10. August 2012)

Pzych0k1nq schrieb:


> Aber ich such ja kein Clan.


 
Du fragst nach Leuten zum zocken, da findest du Leute zum zocken.

Du musst nicht dem Clan beitreten.


----------

